# New Storage Find



## RichardS (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi all

For those who are looking for a storage solution, Here's a great one I found used (looks brand new- 5$). It's a 9606 Plano Tackle Box that is almost perfect for N Scale.
Here's a couple of pics of it with all my rolling stock. I am going to look for some inexpensive foam padding for the compartments but it will work just as good as is.






















Take care

Richard


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Richard,

Excellent! Very neat and tidy. Just make sure you don't accidentally switch boxes, and rig up a hopper or gondola the next time you're going trout fishing! On second thought ... who knows? ... maybe the fish will like 'em?!?

Just as a data point for us non-N guys, what are the approximate outside dims of the box?

Thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice...Everything fits great.

Do not use the foam shelf liner, it will destroy the paint on your cars. Over time it sticks to the finish.


----------



## RichardS (Feb 27, 2010)

It's around 12" high 13" wide x 21" long closed. I like the way it displays the better cars and keeps the cars separate. It sure beats two or three boxes full of cases and plastic storage trays in a plastic storage container. The only drawback with my number of cars there's no place for my locos. I'm going to look around for a smaller version for them. Thanks for the tip on the foam, I did not know that.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Shay raises a good point on the foam for long term storage. Here's a related thought ...

I recently packed away an old Lionel set for safe keeping. I didn't want to wrap my cars in foam or bubble wrap for those same concerns ... sticking and damage to paint. But, I wanted to protect them, somehow. So ...

I bought a bundle of approx 1'x1' microfiber towels at Walmart ... the ones that you might use to wash a car. They're 100% cotton, and very, very soft. I gently wrapped each of my cars in one of these.

Shay ... any opinion on that???

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Richard,
> 
> Excellent! Very neat and tidy. Just make sure you don't accidentally switch boxes, and rig up a hopper or gondola the next time you're going trout fishing! On second thought ... who knows? ... maybe the fish will like 'em?!?
> 
> ...


I believe I could take a largemouth on that black, triple-dome tanker. It looks kinda like a Zara Spook. *L* Nice find!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

tjcruiser said:


> I bought a bundle of approx 1'x1' microfiber towels at Walmart ... the ones that you might use to wash a car. They're 100% cotton, and very, very soft. I gently wrapped each of my cars in one of these.
> 
> Shay ... any opinion on that???
> 
> TJ


Don't store 'em long...ya bought 'em ta run 'em...

It's my understanding that the fabric covered foam used on car headliners works well. That micro-fiber stuff sounds like a good choice, owing to what it's used for.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Shay,

I'm with ya', buddy ... run 'em and run 'em good! However ...

The set that I've tucked away is the one (and only) Lionel that's been bashed around in my family since '58. I recently cleaned everthing up, fixed a few things, and packed it very carefully ... for some future generation, I hope. In the meantime, I've picked up a clone to that set, and some other old locos and cars for me and my boys to run and bash (well, not too hard) around our little layout. So ... run, yes ... but that very sentimental "special" set is safely tucked away.

TJ


----------

